# Dangerous ride share drivers



## Gary Singh (Mar 6, 2018)

In Australia there will always be a high percentage of ride share drivers who will pass a police RBT when pulled over. Many of these same drivers will, however, fail a basic drug test. This is because drugs remains in your system for a much longer time. Unlike alcohol.

How any govt thinks that this isn't a problem or that cost is just too prohibitive to conduct more drug testing along side RBT is very disturbing and concerning.

A ride share driver is no different to an airline pilot. Innocent lives depends on their "fitness" to do their job. Working whilst impaired simply endangers others. These types of drivers should be caught and taken off the roads before they kill someone. The problem with the WA labor state govt is that they are simply not interested. You will only hear excuses from them

In WA, Uber and Ola are looking at some very hefty fines for endangering passengers lives if they know the drivers are driving under the influence of drugs


----------



## Mark Barnett (Mar 5, 2018)

I don't see the police conducting regular RBTs on WA roads. Surely you can't expect them to be conducting drug testing. Too much work. Weather also not conducive.

Besides they have already gone on holidays.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Wtf? How would a rideshare drive afford drugs?? More likely to be drunk on a cask of $1 Goon


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Gary Singh said:


> In Australia there will always be a high percentage of ride share drivers who will pass a police RBT when pulled over. Many of these same drivers will, however, fail a basic drug test. This is because drugs remains in your system for a much longer time. Unlike alcohol.
> 
> How any govt thinks that this isn't a problem or that cost is just too prohibitive to conduct more drug testing along side RBT is very disturbing and concerning.
> 
> ...


Any proof or your talking bs again?


----------



## Hu Dwyver (Dec 14, 2019)

A high % of rideshare drivers on drugs you say, I guess we will have to agree any % is really too high. However there is testing being done randomly at some RBT stops and drivers do get caught, The media love to Uber bash even though rideshare driver is business owner, Headlines would say UBER driver and probably fail to mention any other companies driver may or may not be employing all three or more.
I don't think I'd like to say rideshare drivers are no different to airline pilots, definitely a high % couldn't even understand they were employing Uber, Thinking instead Uber was not only their boss but also Uber could create laws and should sort out everything that hurts.
So when you say
" Uber and Ola are looking at some very hefty fines for endangering passengers lives if they know the drivers are driving under the influence of drugs" 
You are correct but meaning if Uber and Ola Knew of any drivers driving under the influence of drugs or alcohol they would get hefty fines for sure. Of course as they're just giving you licence to use their software then it's fair imagine they couldn't possibly know the state of a driver who is logging on, They would be protected by T&Cs as they stated policies for Fit for work and driver responsibilities to obey all laws for the region and state. 
All drivers, having ABN are business owners therefore need to try to understand how they might be affected by not just the rules for operating a motor vehicle on the roads. Obviously you have extra rules put into legislation for On Demand transport have special powers to enforce over you, But with your ABN you're carrying on an enterprise and now worksafe and Fair Work Australia have another big list of laws and the fine s just get bigger if to obey the rules.
Each one of them just another corporation


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

Well I think all Rideshare should make it compulsory for a drug and alcohol test it’s a good idea 👍.If you don’t do drugs nothing to be worried about.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Wrenn said:


> Well I think all Rideshare should make it compulsory for a drug and alcohol test it's a good idea &#128077;.If you don't do drugs nothing to be worried about.


Problem is how you do how do you police it.?.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

DA08 said:


> Problem is how you do how do you police it.?.


The mining companies can police it they have many employees so why can't Rideshare providers,BHP have 72000 employees in Australia and America as an example.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Wrenn said:


> The mining companies can police it they have many employees so why can't Rideshare providers,BHP have 72000 employees in Australia and America as an example.


Yes that's because all employees go to a physical site and they get checked... Drivers don't have a physical work site... And If you were to apply it - you need to apply to all drivers not just rideshare...


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

DA08 said:


> Yes that's because all employees go to a physical site and they get checked... Drivers don't have a physical work site... And If you were to apply it - you need to apply to all drivers not just rideshare...


In the mines all staff are subject to random testing even if they sit at a desk so the hub staff should be tested also&#128514;&#129315;


----------

